# Orlando nov 28 to December 2 two bedroom needed



## rapmarks (Oct 17, 2018)

my daughter needs something for those dates two bedroom


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 18, 2018)

[The rental of exchanges is not permitted in this forum.]


----------



## Avislo (Oct 19, 2018)

This one is currently showing as available.  Maybe, a Wyndham VIP member can do it within the board limits.

Wyndham Cypress Palms
Orlando Area, Florida


CHECK-IN Nov 28, 2018 4pm


CHECK OUT Dec 02, 2018 10am


PRICE
_MORE_
63,000 31,500 Points

UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Deluxe


Managed By Wyndham




UPGRADE Upgraded - Oct 19, 2018

Helpful Hints


Daily round-trip shuttle service from the Activity Center to Walt Disney World, SeaWorld, Orlando and Universal is available for a fee.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds nice


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 20, 2018)

Lots of non-Marriotts available in that time frame with an II AC.


----------



## Crafty71 (Oct 21, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> my daughter needs something for those dates two bedroom


Hello,

I just sent you a PM.

Cheers!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 21, 2018)

I am working with someone who has volunteered an ac. I will let you all know and I appreciate the offers


----------

